# Dyed and hand-spun - morning inspiration



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I hand-spun and dyed based on inspiration from my early morning photo I took a month ago.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful! A project now in mind?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> Beautiful! A project now in mind?


Thank you!
I'm debating between a cowl or a triangular shawl, actually leaning to the shawl because I'm cold right now and would like one for everyday use at home. I will accent it with black yarn because this is only 200 yards.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thank you!
> I'm debating between a cowl or a triangular shawl, actually leaning to the shawl because I'm cold right now and would like one for everyday use at home. I will accent it with black yarn because this is only 200 yards.


Should be lovely. Either way, share a photo (inspiration for us all) :sm24:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Just lovely! colors and spinning are beautiful


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Just lovely! colors and spinning are beautiful


Thank you! I rarely do barber poling, but that's what my heart said to do yesterday and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I hand-spun and dyed based on inspiration from my early morning photo I took a month ago.


Lovely! It's so much fun seeing a photo come to life in our creations


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty and your colors really show well your inspiration. Will make a lovely shawl.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Very pretty and your colors really show well your inspiration. Will make a lovely shawl.


Thank you all! 
The colors of the yarn in the photo are not totally accurate, but you get the idea! 
I still need to purchase a little photo booth, just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Actually, the photo means so much to me, but I didn't tell that part. I was sending my nephew morning sunrise photos every day to remind him that I cared for him and he would reply in kind with a photo from his end. This photo just happened to be one of my favorites because the sky was reflecting off the frozen morning dew on the field. It was bitterly cold and I hardly opened the door to snap it on my iPad. 
One of my favorite "I love you today" messages!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great dyeing wonderful spinning and what a great story to go with it. Now what ever you make will have more meaning to. Make a wrap and wrap your self in a hug from your nephew.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Great dyeing wonderful spinning and what a great story to go with it. Now what ever you make will have more meaning to. Make a wrap and wrap your self in a hug from your nephew.


Thanks mama879. That's my plan. I can't sell this yarn. It's for me.


----------



## jztwinmeadows (Jan 12, 2012)

Ahhh. I do that for my dil too. I shared a bitter cold morning video with light snow falling but birds just singing joyously! We love our picture shares. I send pics of projects I am working on as well. Have a blessed day. Beautiful work.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

You nailed it! Great job and beautiful yarn.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely concept and yarn. That will be a beautiful shawl!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

The yarn is so beautiful. I can see why you are saving it for yourself, especially after reading your story about the photo. I loved seeing it, and reading your story, and knowing that you will be making a shawl for yourself.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thank you!
> I'm debating between a cowl or a triangular shawl, actually leaning to the shawl because I'm cold right now and would like one for everyday use at home. I will accent it with black yarn because this is only 200 yards.


It is going to knit up beautifully.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing yarn and beautiful early morning photo for inspiration. Looking forward to seeing that shawl.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That inspiration turned out great.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Michelle, You are so thoughtful and kind. God bless you. ann b (only wool)


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! 

Beautiful yarn
Beautiful photo
Beautiful story

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Only wool said:


> Michelle, You are so thoughtful and kind. God bless you. ann b (only wool)


Thank you Ann for your kind words
????


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Reba1 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Beautiful yarn
> Beautiful photo
> ...


Thank you Reba ????


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Pretty colors, love it


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

